# 2009 Chehalis, WA EAA Airfair



## Trebor (Aug 3, 2009)

this isn't exactly warbird. but a lot of old birds flew into the Chehalis area for Airfair. there were plane and helicopter rides all over the damn place. the Airfair started at 1000 on Sunday, August 2, 2009. I had helped set up for Airfair the entire weekend. this weekend went amazing for me. it started with a McDonnell Douglas MD500E, my first ever helicopter ride. The ride was free cos I was with some other pilots, and they invited me on board. and ended with a very very very special biplane ride in a 1934 (I think) Travel Air, designed by Stearman, for performing some big services for the couple who owned the bird. it was an exhilirating experience, one I doubt I'll ever have again. the old Biplane was owned by the American Barnstormers. I thought Barnstorming was extinct with such high security, nowadays. the biplane ride was worth $85, and i was offered a FREE ride.

EAA Airfare Chehalis 2009 pictures by RJandreau - Photobucket


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool Trebo, sounds like you had a great time and many thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice, I love the shots from the biplane!


----------



## ontos (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting, great shots from the double wing. I can only imagine the feeling of flying in one.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool day you had yourself Trebor.
Thanks for the pictures.


Wheels


----------

